# Arimidex or nolvadex during cycle???



## Sayian (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi guys I'm on my second week of tritest400(800ml a week) equipoise250(500ml aweek) dbol(50ml ed) and ive got both adex and

nolva but not sure which one will be the best to take and the dosage, did some research and I'm more confused now

so I need some help guys

many thanks


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

i think the majority will say adex at 0.5mg EOD mate. thats what im running aswell


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup, as Scholar says. Armidex every other day, half a tab. The Armidex will help to keep your estrogen levels in check, which causes bloat and the ill feeling as well as a few other sides.

Nolva wont stop the build up of estrogen, do some reading on whats its for. Wiki it. It was developed for Breast Cancer, the estrogen binds to the breast tissue and helps the cancer to grow. Nolva blocks the receptors so the estrogen cant bind.

So use the Armidex during cycle and up to PCT. Keep the Nolva on hand as the Dbol is a bitch for causing Gyno, first sign of an itchy nipple (estrogen binding) and take 20mg a day for a couple of days or until the itching stops. And then run your PCT with Nolva.

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Aromasin for me. 25mg Every 3-4 days.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Going against the grain here....

NOLVA everytime..WHY? because you actually NEED estrogen to grow guys. Adex destroys estrogen. Nolva keeps estrogen present for teh good stuff while preventing it from doing the nasty stuff we dont want.

Adex just kills it all (So no estrogen left for the good stuff).

i would run 20mg ED nolva through the course THEN finish on adex (To get rid of it when test levels will be diminished).

Just my opinion though...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

IMO there is no point taking Adex with Dbol, might as well not bother with the dbol, your diet will help control bloat if it's nailed. Take 10mg a day Nolva whilst running the dbol (20mg if running higher than 40mg dbol a day) to prevent gyno then when you stop the dbol (assuming its a kick start) move on to the adex but start low like .025mg every other day and up it to 0.5 if you think you need to. You're on a good amount of gesar there though so maybe 0.5mg eod of adex would be better but I'd leave it until finished on the dbol.

I did this myself with a 4 week dbol kicker and have been off the dbol for a week, only 2lbs down but have kept all strength gains so far.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Going against the grain here....
> 
> NOLVA everytime..WHY? because you actually NEED estrogen to grow guys. *Adex destroys estrogen.* Nolva keeps estrogen present for teh good stuff while preventing it from doing the nasty stuff we dont want.
> 
> ...


Adex at 1mg ED only reduces by estrogen by up to 50%, it doesn't destroy it or kill it all and if you read any posts on dosage the most common recomendation is 1/2 a tab every 2-3 days.

Keeping estrogen in check has many benefits without affecting gains.


----------



## Sayian (Jun 8, 2011)

Many that's guys for the quick reply

I just don't get it why every one got different opinion!!!

Have a great day bros


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

As Mars says, Adex wont kill off all the Estrogen.

At the levels you should be running every few days it will just stop it going over board. Nolva wont do anything for the estorgen except stopping it binding. Likely you will get to the end of your PCT with no natty test and sky high estorgen and then crash and feel depressed.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Mars said:


> Ad*ex at 1mg ED only reduces by estrogen by up to 50%*, it doesn't destroy it or kill it all and if you read any posts on dosage the most common recomendation is 1/2 a tab every 2-3 days.
> 
> Keeping estrogen in check has many benefits without affecting gains.


I am not calling you out here (just want to know) but where has the 50% figure came from? 50% of how much estrogen? is there litrature to show this? was the study conducted on peopel on AAS (Or with very high estrogen levels). Just not sure how that figure could be true...as I said not calling out, just now want to know.


----------



## Sayian (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just to back up what Mars is saying.......I recently had my E levels checked....They can back at 98 pmol/L (44-156) range

That was after 4 weeks on letro at 2.5mg ED and aromasin!!!

People take too much info from studies done on tarts if you ask me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Adex for sure.

Nolva can elevate SHBG for one, lower IGF-1, and actually acts as an estrogen to tissues like the prostate.

TRT guys use 100mg cypionate a week and .5 adex twice a week, it wont crush estrogen as you say, it is dose dependant.

You want to manage estrogen, thats all.

EOD dosing of .5mg adex on cycle would probably still keep estrogen above normal range, but that wont be an issue.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Delhi said:


> I am not calling you out here (just want to know) but where has the 50% figure came from? 50% of how much estrogen? is there litrature to show this? was the study conducted on peopel on AAS (Or with very high estrogen levels). Just not sure how that figure could be true...as I said not calling out, just now want to know.


The figure comes from scientific studies, these studies show that estrogen is reduced by up to 50%, anything else is irrelevant because it's an AI we are discussing, so what we are discussing is adex and it's efficacy in reducing estrogen by inhibiting aromatisation, which is what happens when we take steroids (the test aromatizes to estrogen via an enzyme called aromatase) the adex inhibits this enzyme so the scientific studies are relevant to steroid users.

This is a basic PDF, i also have a scientific one if you are interested.

http://www.novete.com/pdf/Anastrozole.pdf


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Adex for sure.
> 
> Nolva can elevate SHBG for one, lower IGF-1, and actually acts as an estrogen to tissues like the prostate.
> 
> ...


So is a EOD dosing of .5mg adex ok for blasting and cruising with hcg keeping Nolva for emergencies?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Blasting and cruising for sure, but not same dose, cruise would be somewhere around .5mg twice a week, depending on the cruise.

I have seen some guys cruise on what I would use for a cycle.

So, that would change depending on the amount.

Generally speaking, guys with more belly fat would have more aromitization activity.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Should nova be used if using dbol as a kicker, and then change to adex after u stop using dbol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dbol is an aromitizable steroid, so yah, use the adex.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Blasting and cruising for sure, but not same dose, cruise would be somewhere around .5mg twice a week, depending on the cruise.
> 
> I have seen some guys cruise on what I would use for a cycle.
> 
> ...


Hackskii say I cruise at 400mg and blast at 1.2g test plus deca @ 600mg and maybe some dbol or Oxys what would you recommend


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fullhouse said:


> Hackskii say I cruise at 400mg and blast at 1.2g test plus deca @ 600mg and maybe some dbol or Oxys what would you recommend


Damn, I recommend you drop your cruise dose or you can call that a cycle that lasts forever.

Hard to say really, that is loads of gear.

I would start out with something like .5mg ED of adex, and go up or down depending.

I bet you are going to have a hard time recovering.

How long you going to do this for?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Damn, I recommend you drop your cruise dose or you can call that a cycle that lasts forever.
> 
> Hard to say really, that is loads of gear.
> 
> ...


I have been doing the test @ 400mg from May on it's own for 14 weeks when I added a Rip Blend (Lixus)

DROSTANOLONE PROPIONATE 150 MG.

TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE 150 MG.

TRENBOLONE ACETATE 150 MG.

for 10 weeks, after back to 400mg test until now. I have been using hcg @ 500iu twice a week and I have nolva on had but haven't used an ai tbh could this be the reason I look bloated. The blast will be 10 weeks then planning to go back to 400mg again I have no plans to come off.


----------



## jsilva0519 (Mar 13, 2013)

Am running 500 mgs of tea with hcg to maintain ball size. Should I use aim index or nova as I tend to get gyno


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Had slightly tender nips a few weeks back, as have been running 250mg pharma sust since start of Feb.

3 weeks ago I added 20mg of Nolvadex for 1 week, then dropped it to 10mg a day since. All symptoms of puffy /tender nips have now totally gone.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

I use both. I find it personally very difficult to balance stopping gyno growth vs crushing my estrogen and sex drive. A mild dose or aromasin and 10 mg of nolva a day works best for me. I'll up the ai dose for a couple of days if I get itchy then drop it down again.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jsilva0519 said:


> Am running 500 mgs of tea with hcg to maintain ball size. Should I use aim index or nova as I tend to get gyno


What is the idea of the Tea?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Is it pharma tea?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Green tea?


----------



## jsilva0519 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry test not tea , autocorrect. Test Cyp


----------



## jsilva0519 (Mar 13, 2013)

And my question was while running the test w/ HCG, should I do arimedex or nova as I tend to get bad gyno. Sorry for the confusion.

6'2

225

18% bfat


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jsilva0519 said:


> And my question was while running the test w/ HCG, should I do arimedex or nova as I tend to get bad gyno. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> 6'2
> 
> ...


I would run the AI alone, nolva can lower blood plasma levels of adex.


----------



## jsilva0519 (Mar 13, 2013)

hackskii said:


> I would run the AI alone, nolva can lower blood plasma levels of adex.


Great thank you final question the AI half a tab every other day? And thank you again.


----------

